# Regarding high dollar coolers, I'm considering pulling the trigger



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

on either a Yeti 50 @ $330 or an Igloo Yukon 50 @ $250.

The Yukon has some features that I really like, including: the oversized drain plug with stainless tether, molded in fish ruler, molded oversized handles, raised bottom to prevent heat transfer from deck, heavier steel components for durability and similar polyurethane foam injection for ice retention. I think the ice retention might be a little greater in the Igloo actually over the Yeti. All that, not to mention that it is $80 cheaper..

Both have 5 year warranties, but Yeti owners claim that dealing with Yeti is a very easy experience and they bend over backwards to help you. I'm not sure it would be the same with Igloo considering their corporate size.

Both coolers have the non skid bottoms that I need to create a casting platform on the front of my boat - which is a primary rationale for spending so much on a cooler, besides my needs for ice, food and drink storage.

Any of y'all have any experience with these coolers? For what it is worth, I live on the water and spend a lot of time fishing and hunting.

Thanks! I appreciate any input I can get!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Check out Engel coolers as well, they make quality products.

http://engel-coolers.com/engel-deepblue-coolers/


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a Yeti and wouldn't ever buy anything else.


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

What about the new Pelican. That's the newest thing yet.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeti or an Engel. I know pros who swear by both. I have a Yeti and it's great, but it's a 95 and it is heavy as hell. Do a search and there is a video that has been posted here a few times with cooler comparisons.

Good to see you posting again.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> Yeti or an Engel. I know pros who swear by both. I have a Yeti and it's great, but it's a 95 and it is heavy as hell. Do a search and there is a video that has been posted here a few times with cooler comparisons.
> 
> Good to see you posting again.


Thanks for the kind words. Been really busy! I pulled the trigger on a Yeti 65 qt for $300. Deal was too good to pass up - or so it seemed! Haha!


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Scardog7 said:


> What about the new Pelican. That's the newest thing yet.


I didn't see this until too late for me to check them out, but I did look into Canyon Coolers @ around $200. In the end, I just figured it was best to go with the one everyone is swearing by.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

AAR said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Been really busy! I pulled the trigger on a Yeti 65 qt for $300. Deal was too good to pass up - or so it seemed! Haha!


It's heavy, but it's a nice cooler. Merry Christmas, etc.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Check out ORCA coolers. Made in Tennessee and they are nice. I heard an interview with the owner on a podcast and he said he thought of them while on vacation in Orange Beach when he found out his Yeti was made overseas.

The ORCA will be the next cooler I buy.

http://orcacoolers.com/


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Scardog7 said:


> What about the new Pelican. That's the newest thing yet.


The PELICAN is the only way to go :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

bobinbusan said:


> The PELICAN is the only way to go :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


They're just so ugly....


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> They're just so ugly....


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I haven't seen one in person but in print they look great to me. 

Funny how guys have a thing for coolers that woman cannot understand and men are incapable of explaining.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Scardog7 said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I haven't seen one in person but in print they look great to me.
> 
> Funny how guys have a thing for coolers that woman cannot understand and men are incapable of explaining.


I explain by asking her to grab me an ice cold beer....


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I looked into this a while back when I thought I wanted one of those expensive, high-end coolers. I found this, 

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=6-TE4RnqT0U&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D6-TE4RnqT0U

I also found another cooler test online and the Coleman Extreme was the recommended cooler. I couldn't find that one but I'll keep looking. 

I ended up getting the Coleman Extreme for under $60. Been very happy with it. I think the Yeti and Engle may be sturdier but for what they are made for you can't beat the Coleman.


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

High dollar coolers are nice, until they walk away. many are stolen, do not leave it in the back of your truck


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

Rooster21 said:


> High dollar coolers are nice, until they walk away. many are stolen, do not leave it in the back of your truck


Actually, I will keep it in the bed of my truck but it will be chained in.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

I know this I have never had any issues with any of my yetis and the Yukons at the Academy in mobile are missing parts or have parts falling off while still on the shelf.......
Needless to say I never looked at another Yukon.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

AAR said:


> Actually, I will keep it in the bed of my truck but it will be chained in.


Hahaha...well played.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

ashcreek said:


> I know this I have never had any issues with any of my yetis and the Yukons at the Academy in mobile are missing parts or have parts falling off while still on the shelf.......
> Needless to say I never looked at another Yukon.


Now, this is what I have been wanting to hear! Thanks for assuring me that I made the right decision!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Get the Yeti and don't "regret-i."


----------

